# Finally out again!



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Way to go Scott!! I hit Stuart today to chase pomps, but came home with a few sheeps


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

not a bad fish to be your first on fly  congrats [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## fishhawk (Jan 4, 2010)

WTG that's a nice trout ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Good for you Bro, but not to be a buzz kill, not the first fish on fly in that skiff...

Just saying...


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That trout's beautiful. Regardless, a first for anything is always a fun and productive day.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm just hoping next weekend's weather holds out. I am addicted to throwing the fly rod now!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh, now you've gone and done it! Let the frustration begin! ;D A big congrats the first though. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice report and congrats on your first fish on fly.. Im sure your as hooked as I am now!


----------

